# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Viaducto del Ulla

## jlois

Ya que he visto que F.Lázaro ha abierto un hilo muy interesante del viaducto de Millau, me he dicho que porqué no, colocar un hilo que muestre a una de las obras más importantes del AVE español, y que salva uno de los ríos más importantes de nuestra zona galaica, jejeje, el río Ulla, muy próximo a la localidad de Santiago de Compostela.



imagen de ADIF

Situación


El Viaducto del Ulla, que salva el río que le da nombre a una altura de 110 metros, conforma junto con el puente antiguo, situado en paralelo en la parte posterior, un cuadro visual de notables contrastes. Su configuración, integrada en el paisaje natural de la zona, a lo largo de las vaguadas que llevan al río, responde a la política de Adif de máximo respeto al medio natural. Las características del entorno y la limitación de la altura de los estribos han hecho necesario la construcción de una infraestructura de 630 m de longitud, determinada por un arco central con una luz de 168 m y 104,4 m de flecha entre la clave y arranque.

Este viaducto es una de las construcciones más relevantes de las llevadas a cabo por Adif, tanto por representar el viaducto más alto de todas las líneas de alta velocidad españolas, como por su singularidad constructiva,  incluidas en el subtramo Silleda (Dornelas)-Vedra-Boqueixón, del eje Ourense-Santiago del Corredor Norte-Noroeste de Alta Velocidad. Comparte protagonismo con otros dos viaductos: El Viaducto de Saramo de 1.465 m,  y el Viaducto de Castro de 244 m; además de con ocho túneles: El Túnel de O Portiño de 600 m, el Túnel de Bascuas de 360 m, Túnel de O Curro de 840 m, el Túnel de Prado de 290 m, el Túnel de Castro de 475 m, el Túnel de Caldelas de 600 m, el Túnel de O Reboredo de 790 m, y el Túnel de Ardilleiro de 725 metros.



imagen de ADIF

Medidas medioambientales


El sistema constructivo que se está utilizando para el arco central del Viaducto del Ulla responde a la política de Adif de máximo respeto del medio ambiente, ya que las inmediaciones del viaducto han sido catalogadas como Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC) con la denominación de sistema fluvial Ulla-Deza, delimitado por el río y la vegetación de ribera de sus márgenes. 

Las especiales características del entorno y las necesidades de conservación han llevado a adoptar diversas medidas que eviten los arrastres de tierras procedentes de las excavaciones de las cimentaciones. Para ello se han protegido las riberas con cunetas que vierten a balsas de decantación. También se han instalado cordones, longitudinalmente a los márgenes del río, compuestos de balas de paja y geotextiles para que frenen y filtren la llegada de aguas de escorrentía cargadas de sedimentos. En la zona se han desarrollado medidas compensatorias para la protección del sistema fluvial Ulla-Deza. Además, se replantarán 59,6 hectáreas con arbolado y arbusto autóctono y hasta 73,3 hectáreas con cubierta vegetal.

En la LAV Orense-Santiago, el 23% del presupuesto de la obra se destina a la adopción de medidas de protección medioambiental y del entorno así como a la conservación del patrimonio cultural.



imagen de ADIF



Características técnicas


El viaducto del río Ulla tiene una longitud total de 630 metros y se apoya sobre 9 pilas cimentadas directamente al terreno, con una altura máxima de 116,9 m, y sobre otras 5 pilastras que descansan sobre un arco de 168 metros de luz que salva el río Ulla. 

El arco central tiene una altura de 104,4 metros y se está construyendo mediante el empleo de dos carros de avance en voladizo, uno para cada semiarco, circunstancia que marca la auténtica dificultad del proyecto constructivo de esta obra civil. Cada uno de los semiarcos se compone de un tramo de arranque que tiene una longitud de 10,2 metros y de 26 dovelas de 5 metros. Ambos semiarcos se unen mediante la correspondiente dovela de clave.



imagen de ADIF


Proceso constructivo del arco


Frente a otros procesos constructivos en los que el tablero se realiza una vez concluidas pilas y estribos, en este tipo de viaducto los semiarcos se deben ir atirantando provisionalmente a la pila adyacente y al tablero a medida que se van ejecutando, de tal modo que una vez se vayan levantado las pilastras sobre el semiarco se requiere de la construcción de ese vano del tablero (espacio de la plataforma que discurre entre dos apoyos). 

Así, tras la construcción de las dos primeras dovelas laterales, que constituirán la base del arco mediante un sistema de encofrado cimbrado, se instalarán los carros de avance. El resto de dovelas de hormigón se fijarán mediante un sistema de atirantado provisional formado por cables de acero anclados a la parte superior de la estructura, es decir, al tablero, que se ejecutará por el sistema de cimbra autoportante. Una vez se haya procedido al cierre del arco, y ejecutado el tramo de tablero de hormigón superior, se retirará el sistema de atirantado. 


Para construir cada semiarco se ha previsto la colocación de un total de doce tirantes diferentes y un tirante adicional de retenida. De los doce tirantes, ocho anclan en el tablero, sobre su forjado superior, mientras que los otros cuatro se anclan a diversas alturas en la pila adyacente al semiarco correspondiente. Cada tirante está compuesto por dos tendones idénticos, formado cada uno de ellos por un número variable de cordones de acero superestabilizado de 15,7 mm de diámetro. 

Recientemente, se ha realizado la prueba de carga del viaducto para confirmar que la construcción se ha llevado a cabo de forma satisfactoria. Para esta prueba se han determinado un total de 34 puntos de control a ensayar, para lo que se han utilizado 16 camiones de 30 Tn de peso cada uno, agrupados en 4 hileras de 4 camiones cada una y separados entre sí 1 metro.


Premio San Telmo 2011


El viaducto sobre el río Ulla ha sido galardonado con el Premio San Telmo 2011, que concede el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de Galicia a la mejor obra de ingeniería civil ejecutada en la comunidad gallega. 

El Premio San Telmo, para obras finalizadas entre el 1 de enero de 2009 y el 31 de diciembre de 2010, resalta la calidad técnica, territorial y constructiva de la actuación, así como la mejora en la calidad de vida de los habitantes de Galicia que trae consigo, tanto desde el punto de vista ambiental como económico.



imagen de ADIF


http://www.adif.es/es_ES/comunicacio...ad_00017.shtml

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante, Jlois, tanto las fotos como la información que compartes.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## jlois

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QoFjlXn2yc[/ame]

http://www.construarea.com/noticias/...vil-de-galicia

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Una construcción impresionante, las vistas desde ahí deben ser espectaculares.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la información José Luis, es un viaducto impresionante que se notará en el paisaje.
Un saludo.

----------

